# Nikon D3100 OR Canon EOS 1100D



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,
I plan to buy an Entry-level DSLR. I don't have any experience when it comes to DSLRs, as I have just used Point and Shoot Cameras before. Considering my budget I have to choose between Nikon D3100 and Canon EOS 1100D.
Can you please tell me which one would be better?
I'm looking forward to using my camera for mostly Night-Photography, Portraits, Macro and Landscapes. I won't be using it much for video.

From what I've researched,

D3100 lacks Auto-Bracketing and Inbuilt Auto-Focus Motor. But it has Full-HD Recording. There are few more differences like, the 1100D has fewer focus points (9 v/s 11 in D3100), and has better Remote capabilities.

As I'm a beginner, I wouldn't know for sure, but I might be interested in HDR Photography later.

Considering all these factors, can you please advise me on what would be the best buy for me? Also, can you explain in simple terms how the presence or absence of Auto Bracketing will affect my HDR, if at all?

Thanks.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Firstly you can bracket yourself, you dont need auto-bracketing for hdr.Having said that it is a handy option to have if you intend on doing HDR. I use canon but when I wanted a second camera I ruled out the 1100d because it doesn't have spot metering(and I rarely even use spot metering but times when I need it I find it very useful), I am not sure if the nikon has Spot metereing but a google search will tell you and I suspect it has.

To be honest both cameras are similar in spec and you wont go wrong in either choice.According to general reviews both have good low light performance. The focus motor absence in the nikon will limit you to newer lenses. If you have any photography friends that have a brand already it might be nice to have the same as them so you could borrow/swap gear


----------



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Other factors, like the plasticky body of the 1100D and all such, they don't really matter, do they?
D3100 does have spot metering.


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2011)

The 1100D also does not have an in-built auto focus motor. No Canon camera made since 1987 has. That's part of what EOS (Electro-Optical System) was invented for. Canon's EOS eliminated *all* mechanical connections between the camera and the lens.

The 1100D does not have Spot metering mode, but the D3100 does.

HDR photography does not require a camera have auto-bracketing. Auto-bracketing is just a convenience. Bracketing exposures for HDR work can easily be done by hand. 

You may want to look at some side-by-side information about the T3 and the D3100: DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2011)

Abhi.Naik said:


> Thanks a lot. Other factors, like the plasticky body of the 1100D and all such, they don't really matter, do they?
> D3100 does have spot metering.


To be fair the cheaper cameras have great electronics but their build quality may be somewhat lacking, but if you drop any camera (bar the new shockproof jobs) you will more than likely damage it, if not the casing, the internals. Check out the link recommended above, a lot of the experienced guys recommend this site so its a useful guide. Dont get to bogged down in specs though, they will for the most pert be very similar


----------



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 27, 2011)

^Thanks. The remote thing doesn't, matter does it?


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure, you can usually buy a remote cheaply for most cameras


----------



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 27, 2011)

The VR Kit Lens that I'll get along with the Camera, will that be good enough for a beginner, to get good results in all the Types of Photography I mentioned? I understand that I'll have to expand later. But for now?


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 27, 2011)

Abhi.Naik said:


> The VR Kit Lens that I'll get along with the Camera, will that be good enough for a beginner, to get good results in all the Types of Photography I mentioned? I understand that I'll have to expand later. But for now?



THe kit lens will serve you well, it's a great value.  It's by no means perfect, but it's image quality is quite good.  I might get the 35mm prime f/1.8 for night photography, as the lower f/stop number will allow you to get more light quicker, leading to sharper night images.


----------



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 29, 2011)

The D3100 lacks a Histogram as compared to the 1100D. Problem?


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 29, 2011)

Abhi.Naik said:


> The D3100 lacks a Histogram as compared to the 1100D. Problem?



well, since the D3100 doesn't lack a histogram, no, not really.


----------



## Abhi.Naik (Nov 29, 2011)

Of course, my bad, I meant a Live Histogram. That's what the reviews say.


----------



## iresq (Nov 29, 2011)

You should probably find a local B&M so you can hold them and play with them.  See if one just feels better to you.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 29, 2011)

Abhi.Naik said:


> Of course, my bad, I meant a Live Histogram. That's what the reviews say.



oh, nah, just take a test image, it's actually quicker and better than a live histogram anyway, which eats battery like crazy.


----------



## Dobbyn (Jun 7, 2012)

Without sounding like a heathen, I suggest you just buy one.  You're new to DSLR technology, with no indication of whether you'd try to go pro, so I suggest your consideration may be less about which body has the best features or gizmos (HDR is possible on pretty much any DSLR, and 9 Vs 11 focus points makes no real difference to your ability to shoot), and perhaps take in more of the anciliary components.  How much do respective lenses cost?  Which has the best/fastest/most reliable storage?  Which one has best battery life or cheapest batteries?  Will you need an additional grip for left-handed people.

That said, once you've bought a body, you're probably going to stay with that brand, because (you'd hope) a lot of the lenses and cords and things will be interchangeable with future models.

For me it was simple, I own Canon, because the first camera I picked up was Canon, and since then I've generally been able to pick up any Canon because I know its features and how to drive it to get what I need out of it.  I'm also old-school, and I enjoy shooting film; I believe that film requires the greater skill and as a result of having to apply greater skill, I still get better composed and cropped photos from film than I do with my DSLR.

All this said, I'm assuming you've already bought - what did you get?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the d3100 and I love it.  Great for me as a beginner.  You can set your image preview to have the histogram show, which lately is what I look at more than the image itself after shooting.  I would highly recommend this camera to any noob.  It's great to learn on, and as you tailor your photographic needs based on its use...you will then know where to spend your money.  Honestly, just starting out...you're not going to need or need to worry about all the bells and whistles, learn comp, exposure, etc...which you can do on any camera regardless of it's features.


----------

